# "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?



## Gott des Stahls (18. April 2009)

*"Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Die Medien unseres Fernsehens betreiben eine Regelrechte "Aufhetzung" gegen Ego-Shooter und Ballerspiele.Beweise dafür findet man in folgendem Video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x7DIKgcY3EA&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x7DIKgcY3EA&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
Beinahe alles dort wird maßlos übertrieben und entspricht keinesfalls der Wahrheit.So rennt man bei GTA-San Andreas(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTA_San_Andreas)nicht mit einer  Kettensäge herum und Trennt Passanten Arme und Beine ab.Ebenfalls existiert kein Counterstricke-Deathmatch,die dort gezeigten Bilder gehören Half Life 2-Deathmatch an.
Solche Dinge werden in folgendem Video aufgeklärt:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R9JRm3iQQak&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R9JRm3iQQak&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Beim Anblick solcher Behauptungen Seitens unserer Fernsehmedien frage ich mich ensthaft,ob diese noch zur Allgemeinen Aufklärung geeignet sind.
In meinen Augen sind solche Sachen Aufhetzung,also praktisch Gehirnwäsche.Die Moderatoren haben nicht mal Ahnung was sie da reden.
Von solchen Sachen kommen die Allgemeinen Vorurteile gegen Killerspiele.
Es ist als seien wir,die Crysis,Farcry und co Spieler,Monster.Ich wäre für eine Verbesserte Aufklärung in Sachen Killerspiele in unserer Bundesrepublik.


MfG....


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



jackass950 schrieb:


> So rennt man bei GTA-San Andreas(http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/GTA_San_Andreas)nicht mit einer Kettensäge herum und Trennt Passanten Arme und Beine ab.


 
Das macht man aber in Vice City.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Ich habs selber gespielt,und davon weiß ich nichts


----------



## D!str(+)yer (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

So ein geistiger Durchfall ist mir ja noch nicht unter gekommen 

Kann man gegen sowas eigentlich nicht klagen !?
Der Bevölkerung werden hier vorsätzlich falsche Fakten vor gelegt, denn so schlecht kann man nicht recherchieren! 

@quantenslipstream
ich weiß nicht welche Version du von vice city hattest, aber ich konnte das auch nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> ich weiß nicht welche Version du von vice city hattest, aber ich konnte das auch nicht


 
Äh... *hust hust* eine, bei der das ging.


----------



## FadeOfReality (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

ja gegen sowas kann man klagen.

vortäuschung falscher tatsachen nennt sich sowas
ausserdem ist das verhetzung (ebenfalls strafbar)


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender werden in der Beziehung nie objetiv berichten, solange Politiker in den Aussitzräten hocken und das Gesendete beeinflussen wollen.
Öffentlich rechtlich heißt für mich völlig unabhängig, also neutral berichten, einfach nur Fakten dalegen.
Das tun sie aber nicht, noch nicht mal die Berichte genau zu prüfen machen sie, sonst wären nicht derartige Fehler passiert.
Ich kenne kein Spiel, bei dem man "ab Werk" mit einer Kettensäge Menschen zerstückeln kann, schon gar nicht, wenn es erst ab 16 ist.


----------



## der Türke (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

@ Quantenslipstream ich konnte das auch in Vice city war wohl ne Uncut version wenn ich das recht sehe`? oder?

@Fadeofrealitly da kommt noch hinzu unterstehung, ruf Mord und ........mehr fällt mir nicht ein ich überleg morgen nochmal.

 gegen wem solem wir eig klagen?


----------



## Xyrian (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Ich will hier nochmal auf das Video verweisen, in dem so eine Sendung auseinandergenommen wird. In dem Thread über den Winnenden-Amoklauf hatten wir das auch schon mal.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUXYyRpszsY&feature=related
Speziell der Abschnitt über WoW zeigt deutlich, was von solchen Sendungen zu halten ist...



			
				der_Türke schrieb:
			
		

> @ Quantenslipstream ich konnte das auch in Vice city war wohl ne Uncut version wenn ich das recht sehe`? oder?


Das Problem ist, wenn ihr in Deutschland an die Uncut-Version kommt, dann kommt da jeder andere auch dran. Damit wäre leider bewiesen, dass Beine abschneiden etc. in einem in Deutschland erhältlichen Spiel möglich ist, welches offiziell auch noch ab 16 Jahren freigegeben ist.


----------



## der Türke (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Ich will hier nochmal auf das Video verweisen, in dem so eine Sendung auseinandergenommen wird. In dem Thread über den Winnenden-Amoklauf hatten wir das auch schon mal.
> YouTube - Die Wahrheit! Killerspiele in ARD, ZDF und WDR
> Speziell der Abschnitt über WoW zeigt deutlich, was von solchen Sendungen zu halten ist...
> 
> ...




Ich hab bis heute so oder so nicht verstanden wieso Vice City ab 16 war und GTA 3 ab 18 wo man bei Vice City die Köpfe auch ab schissen konnte wo der Kopf auch explodierte. bei Gta 3 war immer Tote Hose.

Das problem ist nicht da ran kommen du kannst nach Holland fahren bei mir dauert das ne Halbe stunde und da gibts keine USK oder FSK da kriegen 8 Jährige Kinder Spiele die in Deutschland wegen der Hohen Gewalt nicht zu gelassen sind die Spiele.

Das Problem ist die Vermischung durch verkauf an Gebrauchten Spielen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



Xyrian schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, wenn ihr in Deutschland an die Uncut-Version kommt, dann kommt da jeder andere auch dran. Damit wäre leider bewiesen, dass Beine abschneiden etc. in einem in Deutschland erhältlichen Spiel möglich ist, welches offiziell auch noch ab 16 Jahren freigegeben ist.


 
Aber das kannst du nicht im Handel kaufen, dazu musst du das Spiel verändern, was in Deutschland dann wiederum verboten ist.
Also, mit ein wenig krimineller Energie kann man sich jedes Spiel besorgen und es so anpassen, dass das möglich ist, das gilt auch für Nazi-Logos in WW2 Shootern.
Deshalb ist auch ein Verbot solcher Spiele völlig unnsinnig.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Allerdings war dort von San Andreas die rede,nicht von Vice City in einer Uncut Version.Im übrigen hatte ich sogar mal einen Lehrer der GTA Vice City spielte.Das ist aufhetzung,nichts weiter.


----------



## der Türke (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Allerdings war dort von San Andreas die rede,nicht von Vice City in einer Uncut Version.Im übrigen hatte ich sogar mal einen Lehrer der GTA Vice City spielte.Das ist aufhetzung,nichts weiter.




Mein English Lehre war cool der ist eiskalt in Die Schule gekommen um die Anwessenheits Liste zu Kontrolieren der meinte darauf hin mein Gott ich hab KB und ist auch wieder verschwunden hat seine7Sachen gepackt und ist geganngen.

Daraufhin haben wir zu 7 und am Lehrerzimmer geschlichen und siehe da er hat eiskalt Counterstrike 1,6 gezogt 

Und dabei war er in Begriff noch 2 Monate in Rente zu gehen


----------



## Dustin91 (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Allerdings war dort von San Andreas die rede,nicht von Vice City in einer Uncut Version.Im übrigen hatte ich sogar mal einen Lehrer der GTA Vice City spielte.Das ist aufhetzung,nichts weiter.


Bei uns an der Schule ist auch ein Lehrer der Ego-Shooter spielt.
Erst letztens lief er an paar von uns vorbei und sagte:"Die Zone ist wieder sicher"

Er hat nämlich am Vortag Stalker durchgespielt
Ebenso spielt er Crysis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Bei uns an der Schule ist auch ein Lehrer der Ego-Shooter spielt.
> Erst letztens lief er an paar von uns vorbei und sagte:"Die Zone ist wieder sicher"
> 
> Er hat nämlich am Vortag Stalker durchgespielt
> Ebenso spielt er Crysis.


 
Ist doch auch völlig in Ordnung.
Ich verstehe einfach nicht, was die Leute gegen Ego-Shooter haben.
Die sollten lieber die Schützenvereine besser kontrollieren.
Es kann nicht sein, dass ein 17jähriger schon ein so guter Schütze ist mit Waffen, die erst ab 18 benutzt werden dürfen. 

Was sagt denn euer Lehrer zur Diskussion über Verbote?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Wer so über Spiele berichtet, gehört in den Knast! Das ist Volksverhetzung.
Kein Wunder, dass so viele Leute schlecht über Spiele denken; die wurden von den Medien manipuliert. Gerade von den öffentlich-rechtlichen Sendern dürfte man eigentlich bessere Berichterstattung und politische Neutralität erwarten.


----------



## Dustin91 (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was sagt denn euer Lehrer zur Diskussion über Verbote?


Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich ihn nur flüchtig kenne und ich ihn in keinem Fach habe.
Aber ich denke mal, dass er die Diskussion über ein komplettes Verbot von Egoshootern genauso stumpfsinnig findet wie wir alle hier.


----------



## 4clocker (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Solche Videos sind ja Propaganda wie zu Hitlers Zeiten


----------



## Gott des Stahls (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Vor allem dieser Patzer mit Counter stricke-Deathmatch


----------



## Dustin91 (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Oder der Patzer mit WoW.Der Alte redet von Soldaten,Offizieren etc.


----------



## Xyrian (18. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Und im HIntergrund laufen Szenen aus Battlefield oder so...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Oder der Patzer mit WoW.Der Alte redet von Soldaten,Offizieren etc.


 
Eben, von den öffentlich rechtlichen Sendern muss ich erwarten können, dass sie ihre Berichte besser ausarbeiten und prüfen, bevor sie gesendet werden.
Ich denke mal, da ist eine Mail zu den Sendern fällig.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Tja,aber wer schreibt die?Du etwa?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Tja,aber wer schreibt die?Du etwa?


 
Jep, geht ja nicht, solche Machenschaften müssen aufgeklärt werden, vielleicht sollte man Ulrich Meyer mal eine Mail schicken.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Auf jedenfall irgendwo hin,wo es aufgeschnappt wird.Gibts da nicht diverse Sendungen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall irgendwo hin,wo es aufgeschnappt wird.Gibts da nicht diverse Sendungen?


 
Keine Ahnung, es muss halt eine Sendung sein, die gesehen wird und auch gerne mal einen Bericht bringt, bei dem die öffentlich rechtlichen nicht gut wegkommen.
Versuch mal einen Bericht auf ARD/ZDF zu finden, bei dem die GEZ kritisiert wird.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Ja,Ulrich Meyer ist die beste Anlaufstelle.Oder auch...wärst du bereit zu Olli Geißen zu gehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Ja,Ulrich Meyer ist die beste Anlaufstelle.Oder auch...wärst du bereit zu Olli Geißen zu gehen


 
Olli ist besser als Will, Maischberger oder Illner, bei denen würde ich immer nur auf die Glocken gucken. 
Bei Geißen kann man wenigstens ungeniert weggucken. 
Aber ich denke, ich gehe zu Kerner, da kann man sich am besten ausheulen.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Du würdest uns schon einen großen Dienst erweisen,wenn du zu Ulrich Mayer eine E-mail schickst.


----------



## Dustin91 (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Stier, der Mayer ist ja Oberstleutnant der Reserve.
Hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Aber das ist ein weiterer Vorteil im Kampf gegen die öffentlich-rechtlichen, 
denn er ist bestimmt kein Waffengegner und somit nicht voreingenommen was die Diskussionen über Killerspiele angeht.
Ich seh schon wie Quanti mit verfremdeter Stimme bei Akte 09 gezeigt wird
Wäre echt ein tolles Ding, Quanti.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



Dustin91 schrieb:


> Ich seh schon wie Quanti mit verfremdeter Stimme bei Akte 09 gezeigt wird


 
He he he, ich werde dann kurz in die Kammera "PCGHX Member" reinbrüllen, hoffentlich schneiden die das nicht raus.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Ey Quanti,machst du das wirklich?Nicht unbedingt mit Video und so...aber Email?


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Ey Quanti,machst du das wirklich?Nicht unbedingt mit Video und so...aber Email?


 
Wieso nicht, man kann doch die Videos verlinken.
Ob Meyer und Co dann was drauß machen, liegt halt bei ihnen, aber irgendeiner muss doch mal informiert werden.
Schreib doch mal der ARD, was sie für einen grottigen Bericht abgeliefert haben, da kommt garantiert keine Antwort.
Im Gegensatz zu den Printmedien scheinen Fernsehsender keine Gegendarstellung bringen zu müssen.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

sehr gute idee jungs...
bin gespannt, ob es was bringt...

greetz


----------



## aurionkratos (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Diese Videos sind ja schon ein wenig älter, afaik wurden da nicht gerade wenige Mails hingeschrieben - wenn ich mich recht entsinne wurden alle mit einer Standard-Antwort abgespeißt.

Was ich von der 'Berichterstattung' halte, denke ich brauche ich nicht darzulegen...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> He he he, ich werde dann kurz in die Kammera "PCGHX Member" reinbrüllen, hoffentlich schneiden die das nicht raus.


Warum nicht "AG-Member"?


----------



## der Türke (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Die werden wohl die besten seiten Schneiden und daraus uns noch mehr in die Enge drängen hab ich so das gefühl


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Also, mit ein wenig krimineller Energie kann man sich jedes Spiel besorgen und es so anpassen, dass das möglich ist, das gilt auch für Nazi-Logos in WW2 Shootern.
> Deshalb ist auch ein Verbot solcher Spiele völlig unnsinnig.


Wenn man so denkt, dann müssten außnahmslos alle Verbote sinnlos sein. Denn jedes Verbot kann man mit genügend Energie umgehen/brechen.
Verbote werden nicht geschaffen/ausgesprochen damit man was zum umgehen/brechen hat.

--------



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wer so über Spiele berichtet, gehört in den Knast! Das ist Volksverhetzung.





4clocker schrieb:


> Solche Videos sind ja Propaganda wie zu Hitlers Zeiten


Wieso? 
Ich erinnere euch nur an eure hochgelobte Information und Meinungsfreiheit Ihr seit doch die ersten die danach schreien..., wenn es darum geht.
Aber wehe dem, jemand anderes ist gegen eure Meinung, dann ist es gleich "Volksverhetzung" "Propaganda wie zu Hitlers Zeiten" und wollt diejenigen einknasten

------------

Btt:
Ihr geilt euch über Videos auf die schon Uralt sind. Nur mal so zur allgemeinen Info.
Das Video "WDR versucht "Ballerspiele" zu beschreiben" ist vom Jahre 2006. Und das Video "Killerspiele in ard zdf und wdr" ist aus dem Jahre 2007.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wenn man s
> Wieso?
> Ich erinnere euch nur an eure hochgelobte Information und Meinungsfreiheit Ihr seit doch die ersten die danach schreien..., wenn es darum geht.
> Aber wehe dem, jemand anderes ist gegen eure Meinung, dann ist es gleich "Volksverhetzung" "Propaganda wie zu Hitlers Zeiten" und wollt diejenigen einknasten




Die ORF sollten nicht ihre Meinung breit treten sondern neutral berichten.
Das hat nix mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun!

Denk mal drüber nach!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Die ORF sollten nicht ihre Meinung breit treten sondern neutral berichten.
> Das hat nix mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun!
> 
> Denk mal drüber nach!


Ob du es glaubst oder nicht.
Solche Videos verstoßen gegen keine Grenzen/Beschränkungen der Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht.
> Solche Videos verstoßen gegen keine Grenzen/Beschränkungen der Meinungsfreiheit.






Das ist mir klar, es gibt auch so was wie Pressefreiheit, aber das hat alles damit nichts zu tun, weil das falsche Tatsachen sind, und die Öffentlich Rechtlichen Neutral berichten müssen!!

Sowas schlechtes würde ich nicht mal von RTL erwarten!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

@D!str(+)yer
Gibt es überhaupt aktuelle Videos von den Medien zu diesem Thema?


----------



## Bucklew (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ob du es glaubst oder nicht.
> Solche Videos verstoßen gegen keine Grenzen/Beschränkungen der Meinungsfreiheit.


In diesem Falle ist es keine Meinungsfreiheit, sondern Pressefreiheit. Und die hört definitiv da auf, wo offensichtlich falsche Tatsachen (wie in den Videos) berichtet werden. Eigentlich dürfte keiner dieser Berichte gesendet werden, jeder Hersteller der "besprochenen" Spiele (warum wohl nur erzählt wird, was passiert? Na klar, zeigen kann man es ja nicht, weil es das in den Spielen nicht gibt  ) hätte innerhalb von einer Stunde eine einstweilige Verfügung erreicht. Nur trauen sich die Sender ja nichtmal das den Herstellern im Vorfeld zu zeigen um ihnen eine Reaktion zu ermöglichen (das gehört sich btw für guten journalismus).


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wenn man so denkt, dann müssten außnahmslos alle Verbote sinnlos sein. Denn jedes Verbot kann man mit genügend Energie umgehen/brechen.
> Verbote werden nicht geschaffen/ausgesprochen damit man was zum umgehen/brechen hat.


 
Nee, nee, so kannst du das nicht sehen, es geht ja nicht darum, dass Verbote sinnlos sind, es geht um den Gerechtigkeitssinn des einzelnen.
Wie viele überfallen denn eine Bank oder ziehen sich illegal Musik aus dem Netz?
Das sind zwei grundverschiedene Dinge, aber verboten sind beide. Außerdem ist eine Bank zu überfallen und mit dem Geld zu verschwinden deutlich schwieriger als Musik runterzuladen.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Ich erinnere euch nur an eure hochgelobte Information und Meinungsfreiheit Ihr seit doch die ersten die danach schreien..., wenn es darum geht.
> Aber wehe dem, jemand anderes ist gegen eure Meinung, dann ist es gleich "Volksverhetzung" "Propaganda wie zu Hitlers Zeiten" und wollt diejenigen einknasten


 
Es geht nich um Meinungsfreiheit, es geht um die Richtigkeit der Berichte. Sie sind grundlegend falsch und da kann ich erwareten, dass das öffentlich rechtliche Sendersystem mehr und bessere Recherche betreibt.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Btt:
> Ihr geilt euch über Videos auf die schon Uralt sind. Nur mal so zur allgemeinen Info.
> Das Video "WDR versucht "Ballerspiele" zu beschreiben" ist vom Jahre 2006. Und das Video "Killerspiele in ard zdf und wdr" ist aus dem Jahre 2007.


 
Das spielt doch keine Rolle, die Berichterstattung war doch beim letzten Amoglauf, bei dem vor kurzem viele Menschen gestorben sind, nicht anders.
Da wurden Mutmaßung erstellt, die einfach nicht stimmten und nur so nebenbei dementiert, das aber keiner mehr mitbekommen hat, weil das Vorurteil schon feststand.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Was uns nun fehlt ist sowas wie ein Allgemeines "Gamer Schutzgesetz"
das die Diskriminierung von Gamern verbietet.Das alles ist  Verhetzung.Solche Spiele befriedigen einfach den "Killer" in dir.Sowas hat jeder Mensch.Alle tun so als seien wir der letzte Mist,sozusagen weniger wert als der Dreck unter euren Fingernägeln.Offensichtlich sind wir auch so "Uninteressant",dass man sich nicht mal die Mühe macht,richtig und Sachlich zu Recherchieren.Es kann einem wirklich der Hut hochgehen wenn man sieht,bzw. hört wie eine Nachrichtensprecherin offensichtlich engagiert  und "Ergriffen" bereichtet wie man rumballern muss und so viel Quälen wie möglich,und bei GTA San Andreas Menschen Qualvoll Massakriert.Da fragt man sich:Was soll das?Sind die do dumm?Oder ist das absicht?Ich glaube beides!


MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Letztendlich ist jeder Mensch Gewaltbereit, es kommt nur darauf an, was das auslöst.
Und letztendlich muss das auch so sein, nur eine Sezies, die sich wehren kann, wird auf dem Pfand des Lebens wandeln können, andere sterben aus. 

Gibts eigentlich einen Bericht im Fernsehen, wo die Ego-Shooter Gamer besser wegkommen?


----------



## Gott des Stahls (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Da ist eine Recherche bei youtube fällig
Aber ich denke mal nicht.So ein Bericht würde dann ja wieder von allen als Unmoralisch und dumm abgetan werden


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich einen Bericht im Fernsehen, wo die Ego-Shooter Gamer besser wegkommen?



Es gab von Galileo mal nen Bericht wo die Auswirkungen getestet wurden.
Ergebnis war zusammengefasst, das selbst Zocker die mehrere stunden täglich spielen nicht zwangsläufig süchtig sind (es ging in erster Linie um den suchtfaktor) und wenn sie ein intaktes Umfeld haben auch vorteile aus ihrem zocken ziehen.

Bessere Reaktionsvermögen und Problemlösungsverhalten.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

ah,jetzt fällt es mir ein,das hab ich auch gesehen.Ich hab sowieso nicht geglaubt dass Zocken Dumm macht.As kann ja nicht stimmen.Was ist daran so Falsch einfach_ Spaß_ am PC zu haben?Was ist daran so Falsch den PC als Hobby zu haben?Diese Vorurteile sind sowas von zum Kotzen


----------



## Two-Face (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Dafür haben die aber schon mal eins auf'n Deckel gekriegt, normalerweise betreibt nur noch die Bild-Zeitung so ein Müll. Komisch, dass gerade auf anderen Sendern zu irgendeiner Zeit nachts um 3:00 wo eh keiner vor der Glotze hockt und sich Dokus und Berichte ansieht, weitaus sachlicher berichtet wird. Sowas wird mit Absicht gemacht, die wirklich gut recherchierten und inhaltlich korrekten Reportagen werden mit voller Absicht auf Sendern und zu Zeiten ausgestrahlt, bei denen es bestimmt keiner sieht. Die Manipulierenden wie diese hier, werden ganauso absichtlich zu den Zeiten auf den Sendern ausgestrahlt, bei denen sie jeder sieht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Was ist denn mit dem, der sich die ganze Zeit Horrorfilme anguckt?
Wird der auch automatisch zum Serienkiller?


----------



## der Türke (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem, der sich die ganze Zeit Horrorfilme anguckt?
> Wird der auch automatisch zum Serienkiller?




nee der wird das Monster vom Texas Chainsaw Massakar




> Letztendlich ist jeder Mensch Gewaltbereit, es kommt nur darauf an, was das auslöst.
> Und letztendlich muss das auch so sein, nur eine Sezies, die sich wehren kann, wird auf dem Pfand des Lebens wandeln können, andere sterben aus.
> 
> Gibts eigentlich einen Bericht im Fernsehen, wo die Ego-Shooter Gamer besser wegkommen?



Der Mensch ist nicht Gewaltbereit der Mensch hat ein Instinkt der ein Priores ziel und das heiss Überleben in jeder Art und bei Einer gefahren Situation ist der Mensch bereit dinge zu tun die man nicht alltäglich tun könnte das Andrelain mit dem Stresshormone Lösen in so eine Situation 2 Instektive Lösungen Kämpfen oder Rennen und dabei Spielt es keine Rolle welche Hautfarbe welche Nation er angehört der Mensch unterscheidet sich nicht von Tieren ist seinem Instikt bereich.


----------



## Weltraum-Taste (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Ich habe mal bei youtube nach der Rütli-Hauptschule gesucht. Die Bilder, wo irgendwelche Vollasis Steine nach den Reportern werfen sind ja lang genug durch die Medien gegangen.

Bei einer Gegendarstellung der Schüler wird davon berichtet, dass die Reporter dafür Geld bezahlt haben.

Das nenne ich doch mal objektive Berichterstattung. Die Reporter haben die Jobaussichten der Rütliabgänger und damit deren ganzes Leben zerstört.

Dagegen ist die Berichterstattung über Shooter geradezu Seriös...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es geht nich um Meinungsfreiheit, es geht um die Richtigkeit der Berichte. Sie sind grundlegend falsch und da kann ich erwareten, dass das öffentlich rechtliche Sendersystem mehr und bessere Recherche betreibt.


Ok. Hast mich überzeugt



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wären die Videos aktuell, dann gäbe es ein Anlass sich darüber aufzuregen.
Aber so..., sehe ich darin nur nachtragendes Gejammer.
Schon allein deshalb:


Two-Face schrieb:


> Dafür haben die aber schon mal eins auf'n Deckel gekriegt, normalerweise betreibt nur noch die Bild-Zeitung so ein Müll.


Das dumme ist eben nur, das manche Medien diese Videos gern mal bei gewissen Anlässen zu ihre Zwecke hervor holen.
Normalerweise sollten solche Videos verschwinden. Aber dann schreit man wieder Zensur. Ist halt ein Teufelskreis...


----------



## Gott des Stahls (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Sowas gibt es auch heute noch.Und 2007 ist mal gar nicht so lange her.Ich werde mich bemühen neuere Videos zu finden um dich zu überzeugen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



der Türke schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist nicht Gewaltbereit der Mensch hat ein Instinkt der ein Priores ziel und das heiss Überleben in jeder Art und bei Einer gefahren Situation ist der Mensch bereit dinge zu tun die man nicht alltäglich tun könnte das Andrelain mit dem Stresshormone Lösen in so eine Situation 2 Instektive Lösungen Kämpfen oder Rennen und dabei Spielt es keine Rolle welche Hautfarbe welche Nation er angehört der Mensch unterscheidet sich nicht von Tieren ist seinem Instikt bereich.


 
So extrem meine ich das jetzt nicht unbedingt.
Schnapp dir den gutmütigsten Typen, den du kennst, du musst ihn nur genügend reizen, dann wird er dir den Hals umdrehen. 



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wären die Videos aktuell, dann gäbe es ein Anlass sich darüber aufzuregen.
> Aber so..., sehe ich darin nur nachtragendes Gejammer.
> Schon allein deshalb:
> 
> ...


 
Genau das ist es ja, abends bei Will wurden exakt solche Videos ausgegraben und man ließ die Zuschauer in dem Glauben, dass es Tatsachen sind und dass alle Ego-Shooter so sind.
Da wurde auch nichts gezeigt (man erklärte es damit, dass die Gewaltdarstellung in dem Spiel für die Uhrzeit zu extrem wäre), aber man erklärte, was zu sehen wäre, wie in dem Video.
Die öffentlich rechtlichen haben also nichts dazu gelernt und falsch war es auch hier, bei Call of Duty kann man keine Körperteile abtrennen und in der Deutschen Version gibt es den Ragdoll Effekt bei Leichen auch nicht, ebensowenig wie bei Crysis, obwohl man das im Bericht sogar mehrmals ansprach.


----------



## Gott des Stahls (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

AAARGGHHH ich krieg so einen Hals...SO EINEN HALS.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rQrmvlew7bY&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rQrmvlew7bY&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


DAS IST NACH DEM WINENNDEN AMOKLAUF!!!
Solche Aufgeblasenen...


----------



## Xyrian (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Das ist ja grob, das ist genau die Reportage von 2006... Zerfetzte Leichen und so, ha! Bei Source gibts doch nichtmal nen Ragdoll-Effekt.

Edit: Ups, hat ja quantenslipstream schon gesagt... srry hab ich überlesen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Ich sehe nur etwas weißes, aber kein Video.


----------



## der Türke (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So extrem meine ich das jetzt nicht unbedingt.
> Schnapp dir den gutmütigsten Typen, den du kennst, du musst ihn nur genügend reizen, dann wird er dir den Hals umdrehen.
> .




also für mich ist ein Gewalt bereiter so wie du es meinst eig jemand der ohne grund zu schlägt ein Gut mütiger freund zubeispiel du würdest mich niemals umbringen nur so nen kleine schupps verpassen ohne mir gegen die schulter schlagen.

Ein Bereit Gewalt einzusetzen der Mensch ist ein Mensch der ein Problem hat aber es nicht ambämpft oder abstimmt und es leugnet. 
Wozu sollte dann die Polizei jeden als Unschuldigen Betrachten wenn du meinst das wir alle Gewalt bereit sind


@ zum Video das ist doch kein USK 16 Deutschland bei der die ich kenne Verschwinden die  Leichen mit Licht


----------



## Gott des Stahls (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur etwas weißes, aber kein Video.




Moment...YouTube - Nach Amoklauf in Winnenden; Diskussion über "Killerspiele" bei Hart aber Fair [1/2]


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



der Türke schrieb:


> also für mich ist ein Gewalt bereiter so wie du es meinst eig jemand der ohne grund zu schlägt ein Gut mütiger freund zubeispiel du würdest mich niemals umbringen nur so nen kleine schupps verpassen ohne mir gegen die schulter schlagen.


 
Tja, warum töten dann aber Mütter ihre Kinder oder Väter bringen ihre Familie um?


----------



## der Türke (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, warum töten dann aber Mütter ihre Kinder oder Väter bringen ihre Familie um?




Sag ich doch weil Die ein Problem haben ein Problem in der Psychologie. Denn genau wie in dem Video wenn 80Millionen Deutsche Counterstrike Zogt heisst das noch lange nicht das sie alles und jeden Systematisch umlegen oder? 

Genau das ist das Problem das die Regirung nicht erkennt die Spiele sind Spiele aber wenn man das nicht Trennen kann sollte man sich vom der Spiel Pc und Konsole Trennen denn dann ergibt sich ernsthafte Schäden nicht nur Physisch sonder auch Seelisch

Es gibt halt Psychisch hinüber Menschen aber meistens werden sowas nicht geboren sondern Erzogen. Das wird es immer geben ......Leider muss ich sagen........ es ist Traurig. Wenn du mich jetzt Fragst was ich von Abtreiben halte ich finde das ist auch ein Kindermord und sollte Bestraft werden ausnahmen wenn das eigene Leben in Gefahr ist.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Ich erinnere euch nur an eure hochgelobte Information und Meinungsfreiheit Ihr seit doch die ersten die danach schreien..., wenn es darum geht.
> Aber wehe dem, jemand anderes ist gegen eure Meinung, dann ist es gleich "Volksverhetzung" "Propaganda wie zu Hitlers Zeiten" und wollt diejenigen einknasten


Wenn jemand so gegen Spiele aufhetzt, hat das nichts mehr mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun. Das ist ganz klar Volksverhetzung!
Wenn jemand meint, Juden wären weniger wert, fällt das für dich auch unter Meinungsfreiheit?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



jackass950 schrieb:


> Beim Anblick solcher Behauptungen Seitens unserer Fernsehmedien frage ich mich ensthaft,ob diese noch zur Allgemeinen Aufklärung geeignet sind.



Du brauchst ernsthaft solche Beiträge, ehe du an der Qualität des Fernsehprogrammes zweifelst?

Das ist vollkommen normal und bei vielen Themen anzutreffen. Bei den privaten sogar noch schlimmer, aber die öffentlich-rechtlichen Magazine setzen auch schon lange auf Sensations-Reportagen, halt "was der Markt verlangt". Wurde ja lange Zeit gefordert, dass man mit der trockenen Seriosität aufhört...



D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Kann man gegen sowas eigentlich nicht klagen !?
> Der Bevölkerung werden hier vorsätzlich falsche Fakten vor gelegt, denn so schlecht kann man nicht recherchieren!



Nuja...
Verglichen mit dem, was man z.B. in eingen Berichten zum Thema Klima vorgesetzt bekommt, ist dass hier ~100% richtig...
Das die Zuordnung von Bildmaterial und Spielen z.T. nicht stimmt ist schlampig (vielleicht auch einfach ne Freiheit des Schnittes, der ggf. tatsächlich keine Ahnung hat. Der bekommt nen 20 Minutenbeitrag, der aber in 10 Minuten gesendet werden soll und wählt dann halt Bilder, die zum Text passen und -für einen Laien- auch nicht wirklich anders aussehen)
Das ein end-40iger, der froh ist, dass er Office richtig bedient, keine Aussage über die emotionalen Hintergründe von Computerspielern machen kann, ist wohl klar. Zumal man ganz ehrlich sagen muss: Der Sprachgebrauch des heutigen Durchschnittsjugendlichen und Shooter-Zockers mal sowieso verbessert das auch nicht gerade. Was soll denn jemand, der keine Ahnung von Spielen hat, verstehen, wenn man ihm was von Headshots, Kills... erzählt?
Eine sportliche oder unterhaltende Komponente haben die meisten Computerspiele erst auf einem wesentlich abstrakteren Niveau - und da sind psychologische Studien durchaus auch schon zu dem Ergebniss gekommen, dass auch unter den Spielern ein nenneswerter Anteil dieses Niveau nicht erreicht, sondern dass es wirklich nur ums Metzeln geht.

Um ehrlich zu sein: Wenn ich mich hier im Forum so umgucke oder die Überschneidung mit der Zielgruppe von Filmen wie "Saw" angucke, dann ist diese Aussage sicherlich nicht zu 100% falsch.


Also imho kann man dem Fernsehen hier Sensationslust und Tatsachenverfälschung vorwerfen - aber das kann man heute eben ausnahmslos jedem Fernsehformat, das auch nur entfernt einen Bezug zur Realität aufweist. (Tagesschau ausdrücklich nicht ausgenommen, auch wenns sicherlich einer der Einäugigen unter den Blinden ist)




Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Wer so über Spiele berichtet, gehört in den Knast! Das ist Volksverhetzung.



Spieler sind kein Volk.
Und das ganze ist noch auf weit soliderem Niveau als ~jede zweite BILD-Seite. (aber auch nur dann, wenn man Computer-, Auto-, -der Frau,... mitzählt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also imho kann man dem Fernsehen hier Sensationslust und Tatsachenverfälschung vorwerfen - aber das kann man heute eben ausnahmslos jedem Fernsehformat, das auch nur entfernt einen Bezug zur Realität aufweist. (Tagesschau ausdrücklich nicht ausgenommen, auch wenns sicherlich einer der Einäugigen unter den Blinden ist)


 
Was man ja z.B. bei Germanys Next Top Model sehen kann.
Da werden die Frauen für etwas missbraucht, was weder mit dem Ziel der Show noch mit dem Beruf eines Models zu tun hat, es dient einfach nur zur Erhöhnung der Quote.
DSDS ist da auch nicht wirklich anders.
Ich gucke auch gerne Politik- und Wissensmagazine, egal jetzt bei welchem Sender, aber das Niveau der Berichterstattung und der Recherche hat schon sehr deutlich abgenommen, da können sich ARD/ZDF ruhig mal überlegen, ob sie sich dem Niveau der Privaten weiter anpassen wollen.
Gerade wenn es, wie bei uns, um ein Thema geht, das eher Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene betrifft, dann muss man auch auf deren Sprache und deren Verständnis eingehen. Wenn man also von "Heatshot" spricht, muss man auch dalegen, was damit gemeint ist und dass ein Polizist das bei einem finalen Rettungsschuss auch macht.
Außerdem geht es immer noch um Computerspiele, Pixellandschaften und Polygone.
Es kann nicht sein, dass eine gesamte Gruppe über einen Kamm geschert werden.
Was ist mit den Alkoholtrinkern, die jährlich viele Menschen auf den Straßen töten, wann wird darüber gesprochen?
Oder liegt es daran, dass die Spielelobby im Vergleich zur Alkohollobby einfach zu klein ist?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gerade wenn es, wie bei uns, um ein Thema geht, das eher Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene betrifft, dann muss man auch auf deren Sprache und deren Verständnis eingehen. Wenn man also von "Heatshot" spricht, muss man auch dalegen, was damit gemeint ist und dass ein Polizist das bei einem finalen Rettungsschuss auch macht.



Ich meinte in meinem Beispiel nicht, dass die Sprache absichtlich falsch dargestellt wird. Ich meinte, dass der Redakteur sie selbst nicht versteht und in der heutigen Zeit gibt ihm auch niemand mehr die Zeit und das Geld, sich langwierig einzuarbeiten. Das einzige Glied in der Kette, dass für eine bessere Übertragung sorgen könnte, wären die interviewten Spieler - aber guck dich hier um:
Es ist nicht schwer, jemanden mit Kommunikationsdefiziten zu erwischen.



> Was ist mit den Alkoholtrinkern, die jährlich viele Menschen auf den Straßen töten, wann wird darüber gesprochen?



Sobald es einen herausragenden Einzelfall gibt - also fast nie. Alltag interessiert in den Medien nicht. Sensation ist wichtig. Deswegen haben die Leute ja auch Angst davor, in Hinterupfigen von muslimischen Banden zerschnetzelt zu werden - aber nicht davor, dass der braucht-mindestens-30-jahre-zum-abezahlen-wenn-alles-gut-läuft Kredit ein Problem werden könnte.
Um beim Alkohol zu bleiben: Wenn sich mal wieder n Jugendlicher todsäuft werden genauso alle 8 bis 28 jährigen und sämtliche Wirte (außer dem vom eigenen Stammtisch) über einen Kamm geschert, die Alkohollobby scheint in den Medien also auch nicht viel weiter zu sein.
(In der Politik macht sich die lange Erfahrung eher bemerkbar, außerdem trinken mehr Politiker, als welche zocken. Aber Lobbyismus wäre son weiteres, abstraktes, alltägliches Thema, dass trotz tiefgreifenster Auswüchse keinerlei Medieninteresse findet)


----------



## Gott des Stahls (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

ruyven,was meinst du mit "Spieler sind kein Volk"?Sind wir etwa Enten?!


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



jackass950 schrieb:


> ruyven,was meinst du mit "Spieler sind kein Volk"?Sind wir etwa Enten?!


Spieler sind ein Teil der Bevölkerung und zwar eine bestimmte Gruppe. Man könnte sie schon als "Volk" ansehen. Jedenfalls ist diese Propaganda Volksverhetzung.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist diese Propaganda Volksverhetzung.


Lesen und verstehen: § 130 StGB Volksverhetzung
Bleiben dann immer noch Zweifel. Dafür gibts auch Anwällte die sich mit dem Strafrecht sehr gut auskennen
Übrigends..., jemanden öffentlich der Volksverhetzung zu bezichtigen kann sehr schnell nach hinten los gehen wenn keine vorliegt


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Lesen und verstehen: § 130 StGB Volksverhetzung
> [...]





> (1) Wer in einer Weise, die geeignet ist, den öffentlichen Frieden zu stören,


Die Hetzerei gegen Spiele stört den öffentlichen Frieden. 



> 1. zum Haß gegen Teile der Bevölkerung aufstachelt


Wenn das keine Hass-Propaganda ist, was sonst? Gamer werden hier als Schwerverbrecher dargestellt.



> oder zu Gewalt- oder Willkürmaßnahmen gegen sie auffordert


Ein Spieleverbot wäre eine Willkürmaßnahme.



> oder
> 2. die Menschenwürde anderer dadurch angreift, daß er Teile der Bevölkerung beschimpft, böswillig verächtlich macht oder verleumdet,


Hier werden Gamer beschimpft und böswillig verächtlich gemacht. Und Verleumdung ist es auch.
Gamer mit Kinderschändern zu vergleichen, wie es Joachim Herrmann tat, zählt übrigens auch zu diesen 3 Punkten.



> wird mit Freiheitsstrafe von drei Monaten bis zu fünf Jahren bestraft.


Wer so einen Mist über Spiele und Spieler verbreitet, gehört weggesperrt.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

@Jever-Pilsener
Mal ein kleiner Tipp am Rande. Wenn es Volksverhetzung wär, dann hätten die schon lange eine Klage an der Backe
Da gibts genügend Typen die nur auf solche Gelegenheiten warten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



jackass950 schrieb:


> ruyven,was meinst du mit "Spieler sind kein Volk"?Sind wir etwa Enten?!


nicht sonderlich gut, aber für hiesige Zwecke ausreichend



Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> Die Hetzerei gegen Spiele stört den öffentlichen Frieden.



Mir wären noch keine Straßenschlachten aufgefallen.



> Wenn das keine Hass-Propaganda ist, was sonst? Gamer werden hier als Schwerverbrecher dargestellt.



Das würde implizieren, dass ihre Taten strafbar sind.
Gamer werden als Leute dargestellt, die Schwerstverbrechen virtuell nachspielen.
Was so auch nicht falsch ist.



> Hier werden Gamer beschimpft und böswillig verächtlich gemacht. Und Verleumdung ist es auch.
> Gamer mit Kinderschändern zu vergleichen, wie es Joachim Herrmann tat, zählt übrigens auch zu diesen 3 Punkten.



Da könnt man eher drüber reden... - Darstellung der Motiviation ist sicherlich fehlerhaft.
Aber das ist nicht annärnd mit klassischer Volksverhetzung vergleichbar.
(um das bekannte Nazi-Beispiel aufzugreifen: Den Spielern wird vorgeworfen, mehrheitlich virtuell gewaltätig zu sein und das aus Lust am Metzeln. Den Juden wurde vorgeworfen, mehrheitlich raffgierig zu sein und das aus vererbter Veranlagung. Im ersten Beispiel sind ersten beiden Schritte richtig - die Mehrheit der Gamer spielt Spiele mit Gewalt zum Inhalt. Nur die Motiviation wird falsch dargestellt. Im letzteren Fall... - wäre "alle Juden sind raffgierige Bänker und beuten das deutsche Volk aus, weil sie das sportlich finden" in deinen Augen eine in allen Fehlern korrigierte und jetzt richtige Aussage? Ich hoffe nicht...)



> Wer so einen Mist über Spiele und Spieler verbreitet, gehört weggesperrt.



Wer von jedem, der anderer Meinung oder ungebildet ist, fordert, dass derjenige weggesperrt wird, sollte es sich vielleicht verkneifen, von anderen Leuten Verständniss oder Einsicht zu verlangen


----------



## RaggaMuffin (19. April 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

mein vorredner voll und ganz zustimm


----------



## Gott des Stahls (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Hast du schon was Getan Quanti?
Ich glaub in letzter Zeit sind unsere Politiker Vollkommen durchgedreht.Paintball und WoW verbieten...
Wozu führt das?Was hat Paintball mit Amocklauf zu tun.Ich finde das ziemlich weit hergeholt.


----------



## ole88 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

das gleiche passiert momentan mit der internet zensur, das verbot gegen paintball wurde wieder zurück gezogen zum glück, aber kann mir mal wer sagen wer diese vollpfosten gewählt hat?
es dürfen menschen die keinen plan von nem pc haben nicht wissen was CS ist oder eben allgemein die sind alle ü50 haben keine ahnung und dürfen dann regieren entscheiden was gesetz wird, das kann nicht sein und man müsste diese flaschen alle vor die tür setzen und ne regierung die nicht älter als 35 sein darf reinsetzen, dann gehts wieder mit deutschland aufwärts.
so etz dürft ihr mich kritisieren.


----------



## Bleipriester (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



ole88 schrieb:


> das gleiche passiert momentan mit der internet zensur, das verbot gegen paintball wurde wieder zurück gezogen zum glück, aber kann mir mal wer sagen wer diese vollpfosten gewählt hat?
> es dürfen menschen die keinen plan von nem pc haben nicht wissen was CS ist oder eben allgemein die sind alle ü50 haben keine ahnung und dürfen dann regieren entscheiden was gesetz wird, das kann nicht sein und man müsste diese flaschen alle vor die tür setzen und ne regierung die nicht älter als 35 sein darf reinsetzen, dann gehts wieder mit deutschland aufwärts.
> so etz dürft ihr mich kritisieren.


 
Bei so jungen Leuten scheint´s dann aber mit der Rechtschreibung zu hapern


----------



## ole88 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

junge leut? lol ich bin 20 und ausser das zu kritisieren schaffst du auch net oder?`hättest wenigstens noch an guten beitrrag dazu geschrieben


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. August 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



ole88 schrieb:


> das gleiche passiert momentan mit der Internet Zensur, das verbot gegen Paintball wurde wieder zurück gezogen zum glück, aber kann mir mal wer sagen wer diese Vollpfosten gewählt hat?
> es dürfen Menschen die keinen Plan von einem PC haben nicht wissen was CS ist oder eben allgemein die sind alle ü50 haben keine Ahnung und dürfen dann regieren entscheiden was Gesetz wird, das kann nicht sein und man müsste diese Flaschen alle vor die Tür setzen und eine Regierung die nicht älter als 35 sein darf rein setzen, dann geht es wieder mit Deutschland aufwärts.
> so Jetzt dürft ihr mich kritisieren.



Vollkommen deiner Meinung.Diese ganzen alten Säcke sollte man da raus werfen,Junge Leute einsetzen die noch Klar denken können und nicht vom Generationenhass und Konflikt zerfressen sind.Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Laufbahn eines Politikers auch so Mitte 30 vorbei sein.Das ist das was wir brauchen.Und nicht Leute die immer Älter werden und trotzdem noch in der Regierung sind.Die keine Ahnung von Tuten und blasen haben,was vllt nicht Stimmt,aber sie stellen sich so an.Junge Leute an die Macht...Piraten an die Macht!


----------



## mich (24. August 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

ey..wiso hat mir das keiner vorher gesagt, dass hier über Politiker hergefahren wird......also ich finde, es sollte jedem selbst überlassenbleiben, was und wie viel er daheim Spielt, schließlich würde auch niemand auf die Idee kommen, Pornos oder Zigaretten/Alkohol für den privaten Gebraucch zu verbieten...ich weiß jetzt nich, ob ich damit das Thema getroffen habe...aber denk mal schon...


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (24. August 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Das ist der Punkt.Keiner Schert sich einen Dreck um die vielen Todesopfer die durch Drogen,Alkohol und Zigaretten verursacht werden.Aber bei den Killerspielen,da dreht mal alle paar Jahre einer bei uns durch.Und deshalb muss das verboten werden.Es ist so als ob die da oben(Regierung) einfach nicht ihr Hirn Anstrengen wollen.Und die Bevölkerung erst recht nicht.Unfair.


----------



## mich (24. August 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Eben...auch wenn ich das immer sag..wahrscheinlcih haben 50 % der Politiker noch nicht mal ne "Killerspiel"-Verpackung von innen gesehen...und nur weil im Jahr mal n Paar leute austicken und *einer* der Gründe evtl. die "Killerspiele" sind gleich verbieten?!....
Schon mal dran gedacht, dass es Leute waren, die immer ausgemofft und voll die Opfer in der Schule waren?!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*



mich schrieb:


> ey..wiso hat mir das keiner vorher gesagt, dass hier über Politiker hergefahren wird......also ich finde, es sollte jedem selbst überlassenbleiben, was und wie viel er daheim Spielt, schließlich würde auch niemand auf die Idee kommen, Pornos oder Zigaretten/Alkohol für den privaten Gebraucch zu verbieten...ich weiß jetzt nich, ob ich damit das Thema getroffen habe...aber denk mal schon...



Weil es Ärger gibt, wenn hier nur noch über Politiker hergezogen wird, erst recht bei einem "trau keinem über 30" Niveau.

Bezüglich Pornos haben wir ebenfalls Jugendschutzregelungen und für bestimmte Varianten, die in anderen Ländern erlaubt sind, -nicht ganz zu Unrecht- Totalverbote. Zigaretten und Alkohol würden einige sehr gern sehr viel weiter einschränken, aber die dahinterstehenden Lobbys sind stark und die betroffenen Wählergruppen groß - sowas wiegt mehr, als Gesundheit.


----------



## mich (25. August 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Das stimmt...aber mal ehrlich ja, ein Volljähriger Mensch hat das Recht, sich Medien jeglicher Árt anzusehen, in Deutschland jedenfalls, die keinen anderen Menschen Schaden zufügen, und mal so gesagt, WoW war ab 12 und hat nachweißlich Menschen "getötet", damals wär niemand auf die Idee gekommen es zu verbieten...aber wenn mal irgend ein Paar Spinner durchdreht wollen sie gleich ein ganzen Spiele-Genre verbieten?!


----------



## ole88 (25. August 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

jup denn mit was wollen die denn die generation 65+ noch begeistern, sollen die sagen wir kürzen eure renten und machen dies zum wahlthema? lol da wird die kaum einer wählen (und das ist der hauptanteil) nein die rente wird trotzdem gekürzt still und heimlich aber mit einem anderen whalthema


----------



## mich (25. August 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

genau...bei den 18-25 Jährigen ist die wahlbeteiligung nur ca 20 %..bei den über 60 jährigen 60 %...
die älteren, die von Games keine Ahnung haben, aber denen weisgemacht wird, dass sie doof sind, werden mit irgendwelchen Verboten abgespeist....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. August 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

So langsam kommt ihr der Sache näher, wo der Unterschied zwischen "Spinnern"/"Alten Säcken, die keine Ahnung haben" und einem erfolgreichen Politiker/Populisten liegt...

Aber solange die Jugend gespalten ist in Leute, die Politik für eine ansteckende Krankheit halten und solche, die jedem Aktionismus blind hinterrennen und solange die mittleren Altersschichten von BILD-Wählern dominiert werden, solange ändert sich da auch nichts.


----------



## ole88 (26. August 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

naja die bevölkerung wird immer älter also was willst du dagegen tun? du kannst nur soviele kinder wie es geht in die welt setzen, also mindestens 10kinder.

deutschlands bevölkerung wird immer älter und was die wählen ist leider sehr einfach zu erraten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2009)

*AW: "Gehirnwäsche"-Aufhetzung gegen Ego-Shooter seitens der Medien?*

Überbevölkerung löst unsere Probleme nicht (im Gegenteil) und Politik, die sich an die ältesten 20 Jahrgänge richtet, erhält auch keine größere Klientel. Die Mehrheit der Wahlberechtigten wählt gewisse Parteien aus oder anderen Gründen oder gar nicht. Da sind mehr als genug Stimmen zu holen, wenn man die Leute zum nachdenken und sinnvoll Handeln bringt. (whateverthatis)


----------

